
Ask HN: What software service to monitor the health of my docker containers? - thepredestrian
I have a couple of docker containers that I run on DigitalOcean.<p>I want a simple tool to alert me whenever they die or if the app exits.<p>Right now what I do is run a Python script that sends me a Telegram message whenever a container dies.<p>Are there any simple, lightweight solutions out there? I do not need anything complex.
======
viraptor
What's wrong with the python script and what other features do you expect? It
seems like you already have a solution, so its hard to figure out what
requirements are missing.

~~~
thepredestrian
Wanted to see if there are less hacky ways to do it.

